# GRF Goldens Who Passed In Earlier Years- The Lists



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

EDIT: I'm deleting the lists I prepared because they weren't current. Sorry guys. I think Steve has a better handle on the correct lists. See the new sub-forum for those lists. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Camper*

GOLDEN CAMPER

Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold and Golden Camper*

*Golden Camper and Dallas Gold

When I click on the 2010 list attached her, the only Golden I see listed for December 2010, is my Smooch on 12-7. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121192*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *Golden Camper and Dallas Gold
> 
> When I click on the 2010 list attached her, the only Golden I see listed for December 2010, is my Smooch on 12-7.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121192*


This is below Smooch on what I see: 



> Savannah 2010 sadiegold
> Seattle 2010 RBCC
> Caesar 2010 caesar's buddy
> Murphy 2010 Melh2os


That's what's on the list Steve put on page one of the 2010 thread.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> This is below Smooch on what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's on the list Steve put on page one of the 2010 thread.


The lists get updated over time. The latest 2010 one is here.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2010-list-17.html#post1838661


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Thanks!!!

I clicked on your link and this is correct for December 2010

Smooch 12-7 Karen519
Sandy 12-7 Nicolle
Abby 12-8 Mary Fiala
Casey 12-8 caseypooh
Duncan 12-10 sandyhp
Sugar 12-15 MikeS
Erin 12-17 Claire'sFriend
MissNellie 12-19 Freedom
Mister 12-23 Noah & Zoe's Mom
Max 12-? ShadowGolden




Savannah 2010 sadiegold
Seattle 2010 RBCC
Jesse 2010 sharc 
Today 02:42 PM 
ShadowGolden We lost Max in December 2010.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> EDIT: I'm deleting the lists I prepared because they weren't current. Sorry guys. I think Steve has a better handle on the correct lists. See the new sub-forum for those lists. Sorry for the inconvenience


Thank you for the help Anne, it was truly appreciated. I looked at the PDF's you made but it wouldn't print out on one page. 

I did play with photoshop and came up with this to print out on a standard sheet of paper for our 2010 group. Nothing fancy.










Whomever decides to do a 2013 list should state the following in the first post so there is no confusion:

"Please see the last page of this thread for a current list" (Or something to that effect)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Is there one,for 2009?.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

HovawartMom said:


> Is there one,for 2009?.


Sorry, no. You could surf through RB threads of that year and make one if you want. Not an easy thing to do. I quit after the 2010 one and Coppersmom took over for 2011-2012. I do hop in and update these still once in a while. Means a lot to people.


----------

